# Meet My New Lady Kona



## KonaK9 (Dec 1, 2010)

8.5 month, 58lb lacquer black german shepherd! Rescued from a local humane society, she is my first dog and a beautiful one at that. Her mom was a purebred all white shepherd however I never learned about the father. The humane society believed her to be part lab but the vet doesnt see it. She is a bit thin and has a narrow face but for the majority all shepherd features. 

I say lacquer black but she has some grey between her toes and on her paws so I guess technically she's a bi-color


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

What a beauty! Congratulations on a GREAT holiday present to yourself!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Welcome!! I must say she is a beautiful girl. Congrats. My Jamie Lee is a solid black GSD(she is purebred) and she has tan between her toes and she is considered a black GSD not a bi-color. It really does not matter what color she is anyway because your girl is just gorgeous. I think she just might be a purebred though. Once again, welcome and you have a good looking girl there.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I love black GSDs, they are so shiny!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats on your girl!

Black GSD's are my absolute favorite and not just because I have one!

My male is solid black with a little silver between his toes and he has some light silver on the back of his legs but you can only see it if your close to him and looking for it otherwise he looks all black.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

VERY gorgeous girl. :wub: What a great job saving her & giving her a great home. 

I will have to share a tip, she has a butt ring, tan butt so, sign of bi there. I would say IMO, high GSD in there, but I do see a tad of Lab due to so short of coat & in the face at bit.

Happy Holidays with your new black beauty.............


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:wub: Beautiful!!! I love those black ones.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

LuvourGSDs said:


> VERY gorgeous girl. :wub: What a great job saving her & giving her a great home.
> 
> I will have to share a tip, she has a butt ring, tan butt so, sign of bi there. I would say IMO, high GSD in there, but *I do see a tad of Lab due to so short of coat* & in the face at bit.
> 
> Happy Holidays with your new black beauty.............


What about this GSD and it's short coat?








Kerstone Shepherds - GSD Coat & Saddle Types

Maybe her dog has a very tight coat?


----------



## KonaK9 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you everyone! She is an awesome dog and seems to be a very quick learner. 

As far as the breed goes, I think her coat is a bit deceitful. Her coat is actually pretty long but stays tight to her body. I've noticed this in a few other shepherds as well. I dont know exactly what she is (Not that it matters) but from everyone I've talked to that had all black GSD's she seems to fit the part..... 

LaRen- there is also a little silver on the back of her legs, sounds like that is common. Thanks again for all the good comments and Merry Christmas!


----------



## KonaK9 (Dec 1, 2010)

A few more taken with a new camera...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is gorgeous congrats on your new girl and for saving her life, may she give you many years of joy


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Enjoy her!


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

What a gorgeous dog! And what a Saint you are to adopt her!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

She's cute...looks like a mix to me but cute non the less and good for you for rescuing her!


----------



## KonaK9 (Dec 1, 2010)

haha thanks everyone! I have to say I'm far from sainthood here. Someone recently suggested GSD/Doberman as she is VERY lean and looking at her thin face I started to wonder.... I guess I'll never know though


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

My husband actually said Doberman when I had him look, LOL! Very cute pup though. She is very lucky to have you!


----------



## Tammy GSD (Dec 26, 2010)

I thought part Dobie, myself, with that face. The coat is beautiful. It was already said but I concur...the lustrous black is just gorgeous!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yeah i'm leaning towards part dobie if she is in fact mixed with another breed. Either way she is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Deuce'sMom (Jul 4, 2008)

My p.b. black GSD has tan between his toes (normal) and a bit of tan featheing on the bottom part of his legs (also normal for an all black GSD). Your dog looks like a thinner version of a p.b. GSD - I don't see anything but shepherd in her. Enjoy!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

She looks all GSD to me and her coat is _amazing!_


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

She is stunning.. I too think she is just a young, thin, growing GSD pup. 

What a lucky find and what a lucky girl to find you!

Congrats!

I see you have introduced her to the flirt pole! Fun isn't?!  Great way to tire out and re-direct some energy in young pups/dogs!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

She's gorgeous! And so shiny 

I think she's a very high percentage GSD but probably has a little bit of something - my first thought was great dane with the tight coat - something about her face reminds me of my parents great dane female...but, the pp's said dobie and that is probably more accurate and would explain the tight coat. 

GSD's can certainly have short coats though so - hard to say. Not that it matters - she's such a cutie!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

She is just beautiful! Congrats on your new baby.


----------



## beaderdog (Dec 23, 2010)

She's a beauty. her face in the newer pics reminded me immediately of my Dobie. Congratulations!


----------

